# (Bulldog) Cherry eye operation/vets/cost advice needed



## SeanBFD (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm the proud owner of an eight month old Old Tyme Bulldog.

Unfortunately he devilled cherry eye in one eye at around 11 weeks old. It cleared up for a week or two and has stayed since. After a bit of panicking we took him to the vets (vets4pets) who said its normal and to leave him til around 6 months old as he was still growing and his face changing. We took him back last month for a quote and was told it would be £620 including eye drops and a follow up check. I have read a few other posts and articles online by people who seem to be paying a fraction of this so we decided to leave it and do some research. I got the feeling the vets weren't too keen on doing the op.

Unfortunately this afternoon he's developed cherry eye in his second eye as well and id really like to get this fixed now, I know it's causing him no issue at present but it makes me nervous, he's already jumped in to a tree and got a stick stuck in his other eye cutting it.

I was planning to have his glands stuck back in rather than removed but would like anyone's positive/ negative experiences.

What I'm really interested in finding out is what anyone else has paid and where they had the operation done - I read a good review on a thread on here (http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/english-bulldog-puppy-cherry-eye.390405/) and was considering whether it would be worth driving the nearly three hours - some threads read like certain vets aren't too keen on doing the operations.

Unfortunately I switched insurance from the free month to a paid for one after the initial cherry eye had cleared up for a little while but as I did see the vet before I think it will be classed as a pre existing condition.

Thank you for any knowledge or advise


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello!

Yes, unfortunately you are correct in that this will now count as a pre-existing condition and the insurance will almost certainly not cover it.

You are best getting this sorted promptly, however, because the longer the gland remains outside the orbit the more likely it is to become irreversibly damaged and stop functioning. The gland of the third eyelid produces a significant proportion of the tear film, so if its function is reduced or lost then you'll end up with KCS (keratoconjunctivitis sicca; aka 'dry eye'). KCS is uncomfortable and may lead to loss of vision, and treatment is lifelong.

I agree that you should go for replacement of the glands as opposed to removal, for the same reasons as above. Technically vets should only offer replacement and not removal in a younger dog with functioning glands, although some old-fashioned vets may still remove them.

Costs really are so variable between practices and regions, and you're best off ringing around.

It's not a fun operation IMO. There is a reasonably high rate of recurrence, which I think worries some vets. My advice would be to prepare for possible recurrence and a second operation after the first; hopefully it won't be needed but the possibility is always there with this frustrating condition.


----------



## SeanBFD (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you for the reply, do you know how long it would take for the function to be reduced/lost? It's probably been out for around 5 months now as the vet said it was best to leave it until he's grown.

I've read a lot of stories about it reoccurring, which is another reason why we're a bit cautious about paying out over 600. If I paid less like other people seemed to have I'd feel a lot more comfortable about it.


----------

